# Evo COTY on ITV4



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Evo COTY test will be shown over 2 episodes on 22nd and 23rd December at 8pm on ITV4 I believe, just a heads up.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Derek! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

one to add to the schedule - and the rarity of a programme not being a repeat !


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Starting now! :driver:

Alan W


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Derek. Hadn't seen this 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Yesssssss M2cs is the winner


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Steveom2 said:


> Yesssssss M2cs is the winner


I believe it cost BMW 1 Million Quid to say it was better than a GT4:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Enjoyed it but surprised the Yaris didn’t make it into the top 3.

Alan W


----------

